# Left over stud behavior, or cryptorchid?



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Cryptorchidism in the horse

I can't say much, but maybe that site will help you out with this situation, or maybe it won't.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright, his 'urethral process' was the pink thing sticking out, but that could have been caused by the beans he had. 

That didn't make me feel much better tempest! xD The thought of surgery on one of my horses is enough to make me cringe and faint. Oi! Dropping the breeders an e-mail to see if he ever did have a retained testicle or not. They may or may not admit to it, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I doubt he's a crypt but there is a very easy test you can do to see. Ask your vet about an HCG stimulation test. Basically if he has a retained testicle (or even any tissue left ie. "proud cut") that is causing the behavior, an HCG shot will stimulate a testosterone surge and you'll have your answer. All that is required is 2 blood draws and 1 injection of HCG so not too invasive.

My gelding is most definitely not crypt or proud cut but he does the dropping behavior you talk about. He was used as a teaser stallion back in his track days and I have seen other geldings that still drop for mares if they were used to tease (and sometimes even if they weren't). Just be glad it makes it so much easier to clean his sheath and beans!

and PS. even if your guy does need surgery, it can almost always be done with sedation in a standing surgery where they go in through the flank so it isn't that big of a deal. We have done several at the hospital and they recover very quickly!!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

tealamutt said:


> I doubt he's a crypt but there is a very easy test you can do to see. Ask your vet about an HCG stimulation test. Basically if he has a retained testicle (or even any tissue left ie. "proud cut") that is causing the behavior, an HCG shot will stimulate a testosterone surge and you'll have your answer. All that is required is 2 blood draws and 1 injection of HCG so not too invasive.
> 
> My gelding is most definitely not crypt or proud cut but he does the dropping behavior you talk about. He was used as a teaser stallion back in his track days and I have seen other geldings that still drop for mares if they were used to tease (and sometimes even if they weren't). Just be glad it makes it so much easier to clean his sheath and beans!
> 
> and PS. even if your guy does need surgery, it can almost always be done with sedation in a standing surgery where they go in through the flank so it isn't that big of a deal. We have done several at the hospital and they recover very quickly!!


That makes me feel better! :lol:

Does your guy do the bumping thing? That he drops doesn't bug me, my rescue Sam dropped whenever he was eating and you petted him. If they wanna drop, let 'em drop! I've just never seen them _use_ it in any way, no swinging or bumping. Usually it just kinda hangs around XD 

Loki's attempted to breed before, he's most definitely gelded and had a seriously sloppy salute. No flexing what-so-ever, which is why I found Divo's behavior to be rather weird. Maybe it's just a result of a late gelding?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh Nico did the same thing. Actually fully 'bred' 3 mares on the farm before we could catch him. I thought for sure that he was atleast a proudcut if not cryptorchid. I had several threads on here about that process! 

I had a bloodtest taken on him to test his testosterone levels and it came back that he was, infact, completly gelded. He umm...just liked the ladies. He was gelded late in a futile attempt to get him to grow. He was 4 and his breeder 'suspected' that he had a foal on the ground. He couldn't be sure because he kept all his horses together...*rolls eyes* 

As far as the 'sensitive' material here...Nico achieved a full erection and was able to penetrate 3 mares. Our vet said that while it is not common, some geldings retain just enough testosterone to keep it up. lol


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

corinowalk said:


> Ahh Nico did the same thing. Actually fully 'bred' 3 mares on the farm before we could catch him. I thought for sure that he was atleast a proudcut if not cryptorchid. I had several threads on here about that process!
> 
> I had a bloodtest taken on him to test his testosterone levels and it came back that he was, infact, completly gelded. He umm...just liked the ladies. He was gelded late in a futile attempt to get him to grow. He was 4 and his breeder 'suspected' that he had a foal on the ground. He couldn't be sure because he kept all his horses together...*rolls eyes*
> 
> As far as the 'sensitive' material here...Nico achieved a full erection and was able to penetrate 3 mares. Our vet said that while it is not common, some geldings retain just enough testosterone to keep it up. lol


Sweet!  I did e-mail his breeders, so they should hopefully be able to send his gelding info. He was definitely a late-gelder so that could just be the issue. 
My 'normal' geldings had me convinced that once the testicles are gone, all erectile behavior ceases to exist. Horses never stop amazing me XD


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had an Arab gelding one time that would, um, follow the mares around in a ready-to-breed fashion. It was quite embarrassing! He was gelded when he was 4, and I bought him when he was 14. I never had any reason to think he wasn't a regular gelding though. I just figured he was gelded kind of late and he had already learned sexual behavior. He also liked to bite people, but he was a fun riding horse! So mostly likely, your gelding is completely normal.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> That makes me feel better! :lol:
> 
> Does your guy do the bumping thing? That he drops doesn't bug me, my rescue Sam dropped whenever he was eating and you petted him. If they wanna drop, let 'em drop! I've just never seen them _use_ it in any way, no swinging or bumping. Usually it just kinda hangs around XD
> 
> Loki's attempted to breed before, he's most definitely gelded and had a seriously sloppy salute. No flexing what-so-ever, which is why I found Divo's behavior to be rather weird. Maybe it's just a result of a late gelding?


Oh yes, Tanner bumps! To my barn buddies' horror, I will clean his penis whenever he drops and as soon as I touch it, he "points" at me with it! Whatever, I'm just glad I don't have to sedate him to keep him clean. Since I work around stallions all the time (have to clean them and man the "artificial vagina" for semen collection) I'm sort of desensitized to the whole embarrassment factor, i just laugh it up and rejoice in having a squeaky clean boy!


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> As far as the 'sensitive' material here...Nico achieved a full erection and was able to penetrate 3 mares. Our vet said that while it is not common, some geldings retain just enough testosterone to keep it up. lol


There's a gelding where I currently board who does this. He gets a full erection and gets it on with my mare whenever she is in heat. Part of the reason why I'm moving to a different place. Can't that cause infections in mares? Being "bred" out in the pasture like that?? :? I'm glad I'm not the only one with this issue!! :lol:


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, Jack doesn't belly bump but he walks around erect and belled out all of the time. I know he was completely gelded, the BO saw both of the testicles when he was done. Jack was actually very young when he was gelded and still has studdy behavior, he was 5 months old. It may have something to do with the fact that his boys were massive, the vet said they were the size of an 18 month old colt rather than a 5 month old. We rearrange who is in with who so no one gets TOO buddy sour, Jack had been in with all of the mares and then taken out and put in a dry lot right next to them(He's my easy to keep chubby bubby). The BO let 2 young studs out to play in the grass pasture on the other side of him and Jack had a sh*# hemorrhage that they were so close to his girls. He ran the fence and lunged at them every time they came near it, completely mystifying both stud colts as neither one has really hit the extremely "studly" point yet. It was hilarious to see them look at him like,"Dude, what's your problem?" He has never actually penetrated as far as I know but I've seen him mount a few.


----------

